# 2 days late!! Could this be a vvvvvvf line



## DixiePrincess

came up almost immediately never got darker. Almost impossible to get a picture of. I have been burned by indents so often I’m nervous lol


----------



## justonemore31

I tweaked. I see something but unsure of the color .


----------



## DixiePrincess

justonemore31 said:


> I tweaked. I see something but unsure of the color .
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Totally see it now too. Guess we will wait and see
> 
> View attachment 1050325


----------



## amoreamy

I see it, is it pink irl?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it


----------



## DixiePrincess

Negative test this morning. I’m out.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

:hugs: <3


----------

